# B&W 82mm 3.0 ND filter (10 stops) - couldn't find it anywhere???



## Dylan777 (May 22, 2012)

Hi guys,
I'm looking for B&W 82mm 3.0 ND filter (10 stops) - Do you know where I can buy one?

Thanks
Dylan


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 22, 2012)

http://www.2filter.com/prices/products/bwnd.html#7552

Go to the bottom of the page for the coated version. $226


----------



## wickidwombat (May 22, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> http://www.2filter.com/prices/products/bwnd.html#7552
> 
> Go to the bottom of the page for the coated version. $226



thats the one I just got from them after mr revup so kindly recommended them to me
they ship internationally too you just have to email them to get a quote


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 23, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> thats the one I just got from them after mr revup so kindly recommended them to me



Which was after I recommended them to him... 

Also, there's no coated version for the 82mm diameter, although smaller sizes are available in either single coated or with the MRC coating. 

Actually, there is no B+W 82mm 10-stop ND filter anymore, although there was, years ago. Even though the one avialbable now is listed as a B+W filter, unlike the other #110 filters which are actually B+W-branded, the 82mm is a Schneider Optics-branded filter. Schneider is the parent company of B+W, and they make excellent filters, but mostly for the TV/motion picture industry; for example, they're the only maker of glass rectangular grad ND filters, everyone else uses resin). Before this filter was available, I inquired of Schneider/B+W if they would be making it again, and was told they were considering doing so in the Schnieder line - about 9 months later, it came out. Paul at Schneider Optics' US office kindly gave me a heads-up, and I ordered as soon as it was available.


----------



## Dylan777 (May 23, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > thats the one I just got from them after mr revup so kindly recommended them to me
> ...



Thanks neuroanatomist,
Got my order submitted. Can't wait to blur-out the water in Huntington Beach, CA. 

I will post some pics....keep in mind the pics will be taken by amerture 

Have a GREAT holidays guys.

Dylan


----------



## Dylan777 (May 23, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> http://www.2filter.com/prices/products/bwnd.html#7552
> 
> Go to the bottom of the page for the coated version. $226



Thanks Mt Spokane Photography for the link.


----------



## akclimber (May 23, 2012)

Thanks for the link Spokane and Neuro! I'm on a wait list for a Lee Big Stopper but who knows if that'll happen during my lifetime. I may just order one of these. A question tho: what are the potential downside of the lack of a coating and have either of you experienced any ill effects (I'm guessing maybe more color casts or IR problems or flare or more prone to scratches?)

Cheers!


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 23, 2012)

akclimber said:


> A question tho: what are the potential downside of the lack of a coating and have either of you experienced any ill effects (I'm guessing maybe more color casts or IR problems or flare or more prone to scratches?)



The coatings are more properly called anti-reflective coatings - their main purpose is to prevent reflections. The main effect of reflections is to reduce light transmission through the filter. A multi coated filter will lose less than 1% of the light, a single coated filter will lose 2-3%, and and uncoated filter will lose 8-10%. As you can imagine, losing a little more light isn't really an issue with a 10 stop ND. The MRC coating does also add scratch resistance and makes the filter easier to clean. 

I have not found the lack of coating on the 10 stop ND filter to be an issue.


----------



## akclimber (May 23, 2012)

Thanks Neuro!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 25, 2012)

They are now single coated, so that should help some, I assume there is some issue with multi coating them, or we would be seeing this. Either a lack of production tooling, or a process issue.


----------

